# internet explorer 7/8/9 not supported  on this operating system



## mahendran (Feb 27, 2013)

I use genuine windows 7.

however,sometime back,I had deleted the internet explorer 7.

Now I am not able to install,none of the IE versions. during the installation process,the above message appears.

what is the solution if any?a google search has not helped much.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2013)

^shift to Firefox or chrome...


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ if the OP had deleted IE then how else would he surfed the interweb?  

@OP how did you "delete" internet explorer ? from add remove windows components? re-enable it and that should install the browser. use windows update to download the latest browser supported for your operating system.


----------



## z3rO (Feb 27, 2013)

Control Panel > Program and Features > Turn Windows Features on or off (in the left pane) > Tick Internet Explorer 9 > OK > Update > Restart


----------

